# Bontrager Race X Lite Saddle



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone know the wieght of the Bontrager Race X Lite Saddle on the new 6.5? Thanks


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

227 grams (+/- 3grams). Actual weight.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks again Zac for the info.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not sure why they don't include the InForm instead.. it's much more comfortable and a little lighter.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ya I am finding my Bontrager saddle to be uncomfortable. I posted in another sub forum here. but I was looking for a lighter saddle with a little more comfort. I was thinking of the Selle Italia SLR's but don't know which one is better.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

vboy: It is a tough choice. I for one don't mind the 2008 saddle offering from Trek. I have a SI SLR that I was going to put on my 6.5Pro, but decided to go the winter with the stock saddle (The white Bonty Race X Lite). Well here it is late July, 6k+ miles later and still the stock saddle is on the bike.

For what it is worth, I like the Selle Italia SLR and the SLR gel flows. Both fit me well. The plain SLR can be a little testy on the long days of rough roads or when you get real tired, but generally it is not a problem. The SLR gel flow was a freebee to me, and is pretty comfy and pretty much the same fit as the SLR (which is important). Some riders have complained about wear issues on the plain SLR, but I have had pretty good luck, I usually wreck it going down before I wear it out.

If you ride alot of rough roads, I would stay away from minimalist saddles, just too much road buzz in the wrong place! Best bet is to see if your LBS has some demo saddles on hand, or if your local group riders have spare saddles sitting around to try out.

HTH
zac


----------

